
Ask HN: Brightplay or Armadillo - jorkos
I&#x27;m trying to settle on a name for my new education startup for young kids (5-8). We are considering two options, Brightplay and Armadillo. Which do you prefer (if any) and why? Thank you!
======
cwt
I like Armadillo. As a child between the ages of 5-8 my family would drive
through the woods and if we saw an armadillo we would try to catch it. If you
managed to catch it you got a dollar. Brightplay, on the other hand, means
nothing to me.

